# Good host for horns?



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I posted a few months ago about a good system car to aim for ...for my next vehicle.... But was after cheap...
Starting to look again for a newer economical commuter ... Maybe something mini suv even... 
Would really like to know what fits horns and large midbass' the easiest/ best..
Civic, corolla, impreza, xb etc etc... Truck is a possibility if the stereo potential is there...
Any input either good or bad would be appreciated...
I have the Mini Ultra NEO's in my Camry now...(Camrys have their limitations)
I Have USD Roto Bodies, Full ID, Mini ID and Straight fire Mini ID bodies all a available..
Would love to sqeeze at least 8's in the kicks or doors but Horn fit is priority....


----------

